# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Uji  ne  dietat  qe  perdoren !

## inter_forever

E  hapa  kete  teme  per  te   marre  disa  mendime  lidhur  me  dietat  qe  perdoren  per  te  arritur  nje  forem  te  kenaqshme  te  trupit.E sidomos  per  perdorimin  e  ujit  ne  keto  dieta.
Une  personalisht  jam  marre  dhe  merrem  me  sport  dhe  asnjehere  nuk  kam  pas  probleme  mbipeshe .
Ka  1  jave  qe  nje  shoqa  ime shkoi  tek  nje  dietologe  dhe  ajo  i  rekomandoi  nje  diete  ku  eleminohej  plotesisht  '' BUKA '' e  disa  ushqime  te  tjera. 
Ajo  ha  vetem  MISH  apo  PESHK  te  shoqeruar  me  SALLATE.
''Pi  uje  -  i  tha   dietologia . Se  vetem  mire  te  ben.''
A  eshte  e  vertete  qe  duhet  pire  shume  uje  ? Duhet  pire  edhe  atehere  kur  nuk   te  pihet ?? Nuk  sjell  probleme  pirja  ne  sasira  te  medha ??
Une  kam  degjuar  qe  personat  qe  organizmi  u  kerkon  shume  uje  kane  probleme  me   shendetin ,  pra  vuajne  nga  ndonje  semundje. A  eshte  e  vertete  kjo ?
Faleminderit ...Gjithe  te  mirat...

----------


## mirela

Eshte shume e vertete qe uji eshte nr 1 neper dieta. Nqs do te humbesh disa kile pi te pakten 2 litra uje ne dite. Edhe dieta qe ajo shoqja jote po ndjek eshte qe ha sa me pak carbohydrates dhe shume proteina me ane te mishit dhe seafood. Eshte nje nga dietat me te mira tani per tnai, kam degjuar shume veta qe po futen ne kete diete.

----------


## Leila

Atë dietën e shoqes tënde e kam ndjekur dhe unë, dhe kam humbur rrotull 25lbs.... afërsisht 12kgs..
S'humb dot më se kam arritur peshën që do kem për jetë. Nuk humb & nuk vë dot më peshë.
Megjithatë, doja të thoja, mos mbani shumë shpresa tek uji pasi unë që pi 1 gallon në ditë (3.8 litra) s'kam parë asnjë ndryshim. Të keqe s'besoj se bën uji, pasi uji s'ka asgjë brenda... vitamina, shëndet, etj. etj.. Hyn e del, e kaq.

----------


## Mister

Uji asht shume i rendesishem, ne te gjitha dietet qe mund te mbash pasi ben hidratimin e organizmit. Gjeja tjeter qe do rekomandoja per kedo qe deshiron te kete nje lekure te mire eshte te pini sa me shume uje, pasi e mban fytyren gjithnje te hidratuar dhe te fresket

----------


## edspace

Gjithnje degjon nga doktoret se duhen pire 6-8 gota me uje cdo dite por nje studim qe lexova para disa javesh thoshte se nuk eshte e nevojshme te konsumosh kaq shume uje dhe mjafton te pish kur te kesh etje. Njeriu konsumon plot uje nga ushqimet, sidomos frutat e perimet. 

Sic eshte permendur me lart, uji te ben mire per lekuren dhe nuk mendoj se ka ndonje gje te keqe. Per dietat rekomandohet shume uje qe te ndihesh i ngopur dhe te mos hash shume buke.

----------


## inter_forever

Ju  falenderoj  te  gjitheve  per  pergjigjet !
Mendoj  qe  duhet  kujdes  ne  perdorimin  e  dietave  te  ndryshme.  Keshillat  e  dietologeve  ose  mjekeve  jane  te  
domosdoshme  para  fillimit  te  nje  diete.  Gabimi  me  i  madh  qe  behet  eshte  kur  per  tu  dobesuar  shume  njerez  rrallojne  te  ngrenin  ,  pra  hane  shume  pak . Ose  kalojne  dreka  apo  darka  pa  ngrene  me  mendimin  se  do  dobesohen ,  duke  harruar  qe  shpesh  ka  mundesi  qe  kalohet  ne  semundje  si  anoreksia  ose  bulimia.
Ju  faleminderit ...gjithe  te  mirat.

----------


## inter_forever

U nisen  gabimisht  2  mesazhe . Kete  po  e  fshij.
Pershendetje.

----------


## Mina

Uji eshte i rendesishem por edhe buka gjithashtu. Buka permban fibra per te cilat organizmi ka shume nevoje. Eshte mire ta pakesosh sasine e bukes por jo ta eliminosh plotesisht. Uje duhet pire edhe kur nuk te pihet derisa ta besh edukate. Nese organizmi te kerkon sasi te medha uji duhet bere nje kontroll (analize gjaku) sepse ne ndonje rast paralajmeron diabetin. Dieta eshte e rendesishme per te ruajtur ekuilibrin e kalorive por aktiviteti fizik eshte i domosdoshem. Keshillohet ecje ne kembe rreth 4 km per cdo dite.

----------


## D&G Feminine

[QUOTE]_Postuar më parë nga Ekzekutuesja_ 
[B]Atë dietën e shoqes tënde e kam ndjekur dhe unë, dhe kam humbur rrotull 25lbs.... afërsisht 12kgs..
S'humb dot më se kam arritur peshën që do kem për jetë. Nuk humb & nuk vë dot më peshë.

 :i habitur!:   :konfuz:   Si mund ta thuash me siguri kete?

Per mua dieta me e mire eshte ti hash te gjitha po ne sasi te moderuar, dmth aq sa te hahet jo sa te mbarosh pjaten. Sa per te hecur 4 km ne dite me duket e parealizueshme. Noti me duket sporti me i mire per ta mbajtur trupin ne forme.

----------


## Leila

[QUOTE]_Postuar më parë nga D&G Feminine_ 
[B]


> _Postuar më parë nga Ekzekutuesja_ 
> *Atë dietën e shoqes tënde e kam ndjekur dhe unë, dhe kam humbur rrotull 25lbs.... afërsisht 12kgs..
> S'humb dot më se kam arritur peshën që do kem për jetë. Nuk humb & nuk vë dot më peshë.
> 
>    Si mund ta thuash me siguri kete?
> 
> Per mua dieta me e mire eshte ti hash te gjitha po ne sasi te moderuar, dmth aq sa te hahet jo sa te mbarosh pjaten. Sa per te hecur 4 km ne dite me duket e parealizueshme. Noti me duket sporti me i mire per ta mbajtur trupin ne forme.*


Obviously, e di sepse jam perpjekur te humb & te ve me shume peshe.

Nejse, bie dakort qe noti eshte nje nga sportet me te mira per trupin, pasi perdor te gjitha muskujt.

----------


## Reina

Me shume se 8 goda ne dite mos pi se te ben dem. Ka te bej me "elektrolytes" etc. Nejse fillova nje dite te pija uje shume dhe skisha ngrene gje ne mengjes pervecse ca fruta.  Duart filluan te me dridheshin dhe pastaj gjithe trupi derisa shkova dhe hengra dicka.  Gjithashtu ka pasur raste ku nje person ka filluar te pije shume uji per tu dobesuar dhe jane shtruar ne spital urgjentisht.

----------


## MI CORAZON

> _Postuar më parë nga mirela_ 
> *Eshte shume e vertete qe uji eshte nr 1 neper dieta. Nqs do te humbesh disa kile pi te pakten 2 litra uje ne dite. Edhe dieta qe ajo shoqja jote po ndjek eshte qe ha sa me pak carbohydrates dhe shume proteina me ane te mishit dhe seafood. Eshte nje nga dietat me te mira tani per tnai, kam degjuar shume veta qe po futen ne kete diete.*


Mund të them se "Atkin's diet" që po përmend më lart Mirela , është nga më të rrezikshmet ( flas nga përvoja ime). Vërtet që humb në peshë dhe jo pak , por kalo njëhere nga mjeku e bëj një analizë urine ose gjaku edhe e shikon se në c'pikë alarmante je. 
Unë , nuk ua këshilloj këtë dietë. Trupi i njeriut ka nevojë edhe për karbohidrate . 
Lërini dietat vajza, por hani me terezi : shikoni çfarë dhe në ç'sasi hani.

Kush do të vi me mua të hamë PIZZA sot?  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## kolombi

Ndonje rekomandim per ne qe jemi nen peshe lol

----------


## Hyllien

kisha dhe un dicka per te shtuar. Pi shume caj,  madje lloj lloj cajrash me lloj lloj ngjyrash. 

A eshte keq te pish kaq shume caj apo njesoj si uji eshte? Se kush me ka thene nje here qe eshte keq dhe me eshte fiksuar... dicka ne lidhje me kapsllekun po nuk e mbaj mend mire.

Nesje pyetja ime qe e njejte si ai shoku siper vetem se fjalen uji zevendesoheni me çaj. 

PS: per ty Kolomb nuk ka shpresa ... por kur te filloj evropiani nqs Gjermani do arrije te dali nga grupi  :ngerdheshje:  atehere do ulesh me shume perpara TVs (se mos besh gaf te shkosh me pa neshjet ne stadium se erdha dhe un) dhe do ndjekesh ndeshjet e ekipit tend duke i futur dhe nje te ngrene te mire.

----------


## Mina

Per ata qe jane nen peshe: Hanii shpesh dhe nga pak. Duhet te konsumoni qumesht dhe derivate te tij si dhe produkte deti. Lengu i limonit eshte perfekt sepse te hap oreksin.

----------


## KaLTerSi

> _Postuar më parë nga Anabelaaa_ 
> *Me shume se 8 goda ne dite mos pi se te ben dem. Ka te bej me "elektrolytes" etc. Nejse fillova nje dite te pija uje shume dhe skisha ngrene gje ne mengjes pervecse ca fruta.  Duart filluan te me dridheshin dhe pastaj gjithe trupi derisa shkova dhe hengra dicka.  Gjithashtu ka pasur raste ku nje person ka filluar te pije shume uji per tu dobesuar dhe jane shtruar ne spital urgjentisht.*


ti nje jave rrjesht te hash grosh me pilaf vjen ne vete....sa kile ke vajt kete muaj? e ke arrit 22 kilshin....pa kepucet e lagura ta kam llafin...eehh mi goc ti ke moshen me te madhe se peshen
nejse, njeriu duhet te dije trupin e tij une personalisht e kam ca metabolizmin e fjetur ndaj dhe perpiqem te kontrolloj se cfare ha dhe sigurisht jam e detyruar te racionoj vaktet e mija dhe shpesh ndjehem e privuar te kenaq nepsin tim. mgjth dhe konsumimi frutave ka te beje me mbajtjen e formes dhe frutat i haj shume kryesisht portokallet e mollet 
hajt pra, aleate mu befsh me faqe te kuqe si kjo ketu 
 :i hutuar:

----------


## Reina

> _Postuar më parë nga KaLTerSi_ 
> *dhe sigurisht jam e detyruar te racionoj vaktet e mija dhe shpesh ndjehem e privuar te kenaq nepsin tim. mgjth dhe konsumimi frutave ka te beje me mbajtjen e formes dhe frutat i haj shume kryesisht portokallet e mollet 
> hajt pra, aleate mu befsh me faqe te kuqe si kjo ketu 
> *


Shoqe quhem elegante dhe jo anoreksike :ngerdheshje:   Ate racionimin e vaktit se kuptova, eshte e veshtire ta kuptosh per arsyen sepse ti rron vetem me kafe dhe portakalle.  :sarkastik:  

Kolombo bej durim e ca vjet e do shikosh po nuk shtove disa kile me teper..lool

----------


## KaLTerSi

> _Postuar më parë nga Anabelaaa_ 
> *Shoqe quhem elegante dhe jo anoreksike  Ate racionimin e vaktit se kuptova, eshte e veshtire ta kuptosh per arsyen sepse ti rron vetem me kafe dhe portakalle.  
> 
> *


eehh posi se me nxore mishin e gicit ti mua e ta refuzova une.....ti portokalle me nxorre e une ato hengra.

amanet faqet 'bucko'  :i hutuar:

----------


## KaLTerSi

> Kolombo bej durim e ca vjet e do shikosh po nuk shtove disa kile me teper..lool


eh te keqen e keshilles...me fal po ckeshille pa kuptim eshte kjo qe i jep tjetrit?? durim dhe ca vjet thote...me fal por 'durim dhe ca vjet' eshte larg ose me sakte i bie te jete pas disa vitesh. 

nejse une personalisht rekomandoj te pihet kafeja...kjo po eshte keshille per te qene, ter sens e kuptim   :uahaha:

----------


## Larsus

keshilla me e fresket per sasine e ujit me erdhi nga nje estetiste/dermataloge pak minuta me pare, 

sipas saj, pamvarsisht nga dieta qe perdorni, lekura ka nevoje per sasi te caktuar uji dhe kjo varet nga pesha e trupit, p.sh. nese peshoni 150 pound ju duhet te pini rreth 50 oz uje ne dite. Yndyra e tepert ne lekure shpeshhere eshte pasoje e mungeses se ujit,  dihidratimit....

Tjetra kushton $ 150 per konsultimin, so she better knows what she is talking about   :kryqezohen:

----------

